# Phlicks Maltese has a little female puppy



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Phlicks has a beautiful little girl for sale.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Coconuts @ May 28 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782530


> Phlicks has a beautiful little girl for sale. [/B]


She is a beauty. Here's her picture.  

http://phlicksmaltese.com/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Definitely a cutie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohh, she is a beauty! 

She is from Pashes _One in a Million_ and Ch Sand's _Magical Tuxedo Man. _

I wish I could get her.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like she has beautiful pigment and halos. :innocent:


----------

